# USB Switch-HUB



## Steusi (27. August 2008)

Moin, 
ich möchte gern mit 3 Rechnern via USB auf 5 Endgeräte zugreifen. 
So wie ich das verstanden habe, braucht man einen Switch, wenn man mit mehreren Rechnern ein Endgerät ansteuern will. 
Weil eigentlich ist das Wort Switch etwas verwirrend für mich, da USB doch Serial beinhaltet. 
Jedenfalls wollte ich wissen, ob es auch Geräte gibt die Sowohl als HUB und als Switch fungieren können und das mit 8 Ports. 
Im Moment ist es so, dass wenn ich mehrere Geräte am HUB habe, alles sehr langsam geht, da die Geräte ja nacheinander angesprochen werden und nicht alle gleichzeitig. 
Wie ist das bei dem Switch, können wirklich alle PC's zur gleichenzeit arbeiten oder muss man sogar noch irgendwie sagen so jetzt ist PC1 dran, jetzt PC2 usw. *Sorry aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht an die Switchkraft bei USB, belehrt mich eines Besseren. 
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja noch einen Ratschlag geben was die beste Lösung ist.


*hoffe mal, dass ich hier ins richtige Forum gepostet habe, sonst bitte verschieden*


----------



## darkframe (27. August 2008)

Hi,

einen Switch (genauer KVM-Switch = Keyboard Video Mouse) benutzt man z.B. dann, wenn man zwei oder mehr Rechner mit nur einem Keyboard, einer Maus und einem Monitor verwenden möchte. Eine gleichzeitige Nutzung geht dabei natürlich nicht, d.h., z.B. die Maus läuft immer nur auf einem PC zur Zeit.

Manche Switches erlauben auch den Anschluss von weiteren Geräten, wie z.B. USB-Drucker, aber auch da kann immer nur ein Gerät zur Zeit auf den Drucker zugreifen.

Die reinen USB Switches funktionieren meines Wissens genauso, soll heißen, es kann immer nur ein PC auf das entsprechende Gerät zugreifen.

Je nachdem, um was für Geräte es geht, macht das ja auch Sinn. Ein gleichzeitiger Zugriff z.B. auf einen Drucker ist IMHO nur über einen entsprechenden Drucker-Server sinnvoll, der die Druckanforderungen steuert. So etwas ginge am besten über ein Netzwerk bzw. über einen speziellen Druckerserver. Beim Anschluss über USB macht ja jeder Rechner was er will, sendet also einen Druckbefehl los, ohne zu wissen, dass der andere Rechner gerade das gleiche macht. Eine Ausnahme ist z.B. der Anschluss eines USB-Druckers an einen Router. In diesem Fall übernimmt der Router die Druckerserver-Funktion (z.B. die FritzBox 7270 bietet diese Möglichkeit).

Wichtig wäre, zu wissen, was für USB-Geräte Du ansprechen willst. Der gleichzeitige Zugriff über einen USB-Hub auf eine angeschlossene externe Festplatte geht zwar, ist aber elend langsam. Dafür würde sich eher eine Netzwerkfestplatte anbieten, wobei da bei gleichzeitigem Lese-/Schreibzugriff von mehreren Rechnern je nach Ausbau auch keine Wunderwerte zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Steusi (27. August 2008)

Danke für die Antwort, also in dem Sinne ist ein Switch für mich Funktionslos. Gut dann muss ich wohl auf Netzwerkfestplatten und Netzwerkdrucker zurückgreifen. Das es Router mit USB gibt wusste ich gar nicht und, wenn ich an diese Stelle des Routers einen USB-HUB anschließe und an den HUB meine USB-Festplatten und USB-Drucker? Den eine neue Fritzbox zu kaufen ist ja günstiger als Netzwerkdrucker und Netzwerkfestplatten.
Warum würde der Zugriff auf die Festplatte so langsam sein? Wird den die Geschwindigkeit bei USB auch unter alle 3 Rechner gleichermaßen aufgeteilt?


----------



## darkframe (28. August 2008)

Hi,

z.B. die FritzBox 7270, aber auch ältere Modelle, haben einen USB-Anschluss. Bei der 7270 kann man an den Anschluss z.B. einen USB-Drucker aber auch einen USB-Hub (und an den wieder den Drucker und anderes) anschließen. An den Hub darf man aber laut Bedienungsanleitung maximal 3 Geräte anschließen. Festplatten sind nicht erwähnt, aber vielleicht sind die ja mit "USB-Speicher" gemeint. Ich frage gerne nochmal einen Kollegen, der das schon genutzt hat, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ansonsten kannst Du auch mal bei AVM nachfragen.

Die Geschwindigkeit beim Festplattenzugriff ist eigentlich eher von den Platten abhängig. USB HighSpeed (480MBit/s) hat ja sogar höhere Übertragungsraten als das immer noch weitverbreitete 100Base-TX Ethernet (100Mbit/s). Mit einem Netzwerk wird es hinsichtlich der reinen Übertragungsrate daher erst ab dem Gigabit Ethernet (1000Base-T) wirklich interessant. Serielle Übertragung findet in beiden Fällen statt.

Das Problem beim gleichzeitigen Schreib-/Lesezugriff liegt einfach darin, dass die Schreib-/Leseköpfe ständig neu positioniert werden müssen. Die Netzwerkplatten habe ich erwähnt, weil damit in Verbindung mit einem Server und einem entsprechenden System- und Plattenaufbau (z.B. RAID, Zwischenspeicherung von zu schreibenden Daten im Server usw.) höhere Geschwindigkeiten daher möglich sind, weil der Server die Schreib-/Leseanforderungen "intelligent" verteilen kann. Das wäre aber in Deinem Fall wohl überdimensioniert.

Die Geschwindigkeit wird aber natürlich auch von der Datenmenge beeinflusst, die durch den Hub läuft. Wenn zwei PCs gleichzeitig jeweils z.B. 3GB durch den Hub jagen, bleibt für jeden PC natürlich auch nur die Hälfte an Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit übrig. Das wäre über einen Router aber auch nicht anders, wenn dahinter wieder der Hub hängt.


----------



## Steusi (28. August 2008)

Das ist gut, dann werde ich die Drucker so einrichten, danke. Aber die Preise für Netzwerkfestplatten sind ja stark gefallen, eine 500 GB Platte bekommt man ja schon für 120 €. Das mit dem Lese- und Schreiberechte leutet mir ein, so lebt meine Platte ja auch nicht lange, wenn der Kopf nur am Springen ist.
Dann werd ich wohl endlich mal ein komplettes Netzwerk bei mir einrichten, damit alles klappt.


----------

